# Boys vs Girls in the womb



## greenbeans12

I am 19 weeks and pregnant with a boy (confirmed at 15 and 18 weeks). I have been feeling strong movements such as kicks, jabs, flops, etc for 2 weeks or so now. I can feel the baby very well in my lower pelvis region and I have felt him kick my hand while laying in bed twice now.

In the past 2 days I have SEEN him kick through my belly. I was in the shower this morning washing myself when I saw him kick and my belly bounced a tad and last night while laying in bed he started kicking while I was on my laptop so I put my laptop to the side and pulled my shirt up and my belly did a quick jump.

I am also getting 50+ movements daily. 

Is this normal?? With DD I could of sworn I could feel/see her kick at 16 weeks but I calculated it 30 minutes ago and I was actually about 25 weeks pregnant when my belly started jumping and I could really feel hard blows and jabs. I did feel movements at 16 weeks and could feel her through my belly with my hand but it was never as strong as this baby.

Could I be further along?? My OB says no. He was 8 oz this passed Wednesday and was ahead with weight but in height he was 3 day behind. So she is 100% sure of his age because my due date is by my last period and he has been measuring right on or just a few days behind. She also felt my belly and said my uterus is right where it should be for how far along I am.

Is it normal to feel kicks/punches as strong as I am feeling them? I can feel his actual leg jabbing into my belly and when he swooshed over to another side of my belly I can feel the pressure of him rolling over. There are also times he seems to completely favor one side of my belly, mainly the left, and he will put his whole body there. I can feel him when he does this.

Do boys move/kick more and are they stronger when they do so? I am curious as to how at this stage I can feel him so well. With DD she wasn't so active and wasn't as nearly strong so early. Thanks!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

My first was a boy and this bump is a girl. I feel that they have both been the same with regards to movements, kicks, rolls etc Both are/were extremely active with strong movements with me first feeling both at 15 weeks. Even though this baby has continued to be slightly smaller than my son was at the same documented stages. 

Could be that your placenta is in a different position? Or you just have super strong bubbas :D I'm assuming if you were further along your ultrasounds would have determined that with the size/weight of baby? x


----------



## rebekah05

My mom had 8 kids. 4 girls and 4 boys. We talked about this the other day. She said some of her babies didn't kick much at all and some kicked very much. I am having a boy and he is kicking a lot so I'm not sure if sex has anything to do with it. I think it's just that every baby is different.


----------



## lala222

My lil man has been making my tummy jump for about a week and a bit now! He has always been strong and active ever since I felt him super early at 15.5 weeks! I completely bypassed the "flutter" stage and felt kicks right away and he makes the spot hes kicking jump on my belly like crazy! just love love it! Not sure about girls vs boys but just wanted to share my story too haha


----------



## dfavbaby

My son must have been lazy lol. When he would kick it was hard but he wasnt very active thinking back on it:)


----------



## lyricsop03

I think all babies are different. My boy is very active and I feel him often throughout the day. He also favors my left side and kicks the same spot over and over. I'm not sure why, but the doctor says he's on target and healthy so I'm enjoying watching his little movements. :)


----------



## jaydensmommy9

my daughter is more active then my son was he was lazy and i didnt start properly feeling him till after 20 weeks ive properly felt her since we 17


----------

